# .223 Grain Differences



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Just curious as to what most of you .223 owners use for grain size. What is the advantages and disadvantages to the different grains? Thanks for the help


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ScopinYotes.

In a nut shell a lighter bullet will fly faster and shoot flatter, to a point, a heavier bullet will fly slower, but hit harder, and depending on the exact load will usually drop less at extended distances.
Most 223 shooters shoot anywhere from 40 to 69 grains. Some choose because their particular gun shoots one better than the others, and others choose based on personal preference, cost is also a factor in some instances.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

when i have one i tend to use 50 or 55 grain. its a nice medium weight. flys fairly flat but hits fairly hard too. but like dont said something a gun likes one better than the other or you want fast flat , or slower but harder hitting.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I shoot several different bullets based on what my guns prefer. I've got 1 gun that won't group less than 2" at 100 yards with 55grain bullets, but bump up to 62 grains and the thing could punch a nickel everytime. I started handloading just to try and get that last bit of accuracy out of my rifles. I've been using Varget in all my loads.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Im using 53gr HP bullets right now and factory loaded 45gr HP. Not bad accuracy out of both but havent done much playing with this gun yet.


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright, thanks for all of the responses guys. All I have shot out of my .223 so far have been 55 grain and they seem to be working really well so far. I just wasn't sure if using less or more grain would give me any advantages, but you guys answered everything I needed to know. Thank you guys!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> when i have one i tend to use 50 or 55 grain. its a nice medium weight. flys fairly flat but hits fairly hard too. but like dont said something a gun likes one better than the other or you want fast flat , or slower but harder hitting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*Translation: *When he owns a .223 (which apparently at this time he does not) he normally uses 50 or 55 grain bullets. It is a middle of the road weight for that caliber, it has a good trajectory and retains it's energy. But as Don (or don't) said sometimes a guy likes one weight better than the others depending if he wants it to fly fast or hit hard...Pass the Vicodin please !

I assume that given his injury he is in pain.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

My gun is a 1/8 twist so it likes heavier than 55. I go with heavier bullets just because, the coyote knows no difference.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

singlesix said:


> My gun is a 1/8 twist so it likes heavier than 55. I go with heavier bullets just because, the coyote knows no difference.


 I beg to differ, he's not as hungry afterwards!!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> I beg to differ, he's not as hungry afterwards!!


I forgot about that, he also isnt as active


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> *Translation: *When he owns a .223 (which apparently at this time he does not) he normally uses 50 or 55 grain bullets. It is a middle of the road weight for that caliber, it has a good trajectory and retains it's energy. But as Don (or don't) said sometimes a guy likes one weight better than the others depending if he wants it to fly fast or hit hard...Pass the Vicodin please !
> 
> I assume that given his injury he is in pain.


Thanks, cleared tht right up for me....lol


----------

